# Where are you all from?



## manda (May 31, 2003)

I hope this hasn't been done before.

I am from Sydney, Australia 

What about you?


----------



## jazze (May 31, 2003)

I am from North Dakota, USA. The winters here are awful, but the summers are absolutely beautiful. We live right by the river and the trees are huge and green. What's Australia like?


----------



## MDowdey (May 31, 2003)

Im from South Carolina. Beautiful scenery...lots of rednecks.


md


----------



## dlc (Jun 1, 2003)

Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 1, 2003)

Gilbert (Phoenix), Arizona


----------



## manda (Jun 2, 2003)

outnumbered!


----------



## metroshane (Jun 2, 2003)

Dallas, TX....where else? 8)


----------



## Chase (Jun 3, 2003)

Los Angeles here.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 3, 2003)

Looks like I'm the only Canuk in the group eh?   
Well I'm from Sudbury, Ontario. Canada


----------



## JadeaDragon (Jun 3, 2003)

Minnesota, USA

one hour from the Mississippi River bluff country.  

=)
Jade


----------



## photobug (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm from here. Sometimes from there. Oft times from somewhere in between.  

Jim


----------



## Nikki (Jun 6, 2003)

Aussie Aussie Aussie!!

I'm from Canberra, the Australian Capital Territory


----------



## dlc (Jun 7, 2003)

Mercy!!! Is that a picture of you JadeaDragon?  It sure dresses up this website.


----------



## Chase (Jun 7, 2003)

Go easy DLC, easy buddy....breathe


----------



## dlc (Jun 7, 2003)

I just saw her again.  I guess I'll go take a cold shower.


----------



## Chase (Jun 7, 2003)

I can feel this board slipping away before my very eyes...   :shock:

I think we're heading for a PG-13 rating!


----------



## JadeaDragon (Jun 7, 2003)

dlc said:
			
		

> I just saw her again.  I guess I'll go take a cold shower.



hehe, my picture seems to have had that effect (again). Yes, that is me, green eyes and all. 

 
Jade


----------



## Chase (Jun 7, 2003)

I think you're distracting our members!  :?


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 10, 2003)

chaseman24 said:
			
		

> Go easy DLC, easy buddy....breathe


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey, there is no problems becoming a PG-13 forum   

I think most of are over 13


----------



## Chase (Jun 10, 2003)

It is the next couple of ratings steps that I would be concerned about


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 10, 2003)

R is a good place to be.  NC-17 is just softcore XXX.   No need to go _that_ far  :twisted:


----------



## Damien (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm from Bristol in the UK. I've lived within 5 miles of here all my life. I post pictures that encourage pottymouthedness in others.  I should be treated with caution, you can never tell what I will do next  :twisted:


----------



## photo_newbie (Jun 15, 2003)

I am from Sacramento, CA.  I have lived here all my life and this place has some nice scenery in the summer time which I hope to capture.


----------



## manda (Jun 15, 2003)

*loving the fact that the word 'pottymouthedness' is now being used commonly on this board


----------



## Chase (Jun 15, 2003)

What an ego!


----------



## deportfred (Jun 16, 2003)

JadeaDragon said:
			
		

> Minnesota, USA
> one hour from the Mississippi River bluff country.



My family lives down in the bluffs...in a little town called Lanesboro.

Im from Colorado, but i live in South Korea.


----------



## manda (Jun 16, 2003)

chaseman24 said:
			
		

> What an ego!



 i keep it well hidden


----------



## Darfion (Jun 16, 2003)

Wigan in the county of lancashire, England.


----------



## Canonman (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm from Worcester, Massachusetts
Good Ol' New England!


----------



## stefanya (Jun 22, 2003)

hello there, i am from Serbia as i can see the only one from Eastern Europe, maybe not?


----------



## John A (Jun 25, 2003)

Where am I from?

Townsville, Queensland, Australia, just a hop, step & a splash from the Great Barrier Reef. Winter here is great, summertime....whew!!
Before coming here it was Ballarat in Victoria, summertime great ... winter Brrrrr!


----------



## nikon90s (Jul 7, 2003)

I am from NEW ORLEANS, LA. but for the last 5 years live in Missoula, MT. and yes we have electricity here we got it last year and it is the coolest thing ever!!! :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 8, 2003)

nikon90s said:
			
		

> I am from NEW ORLEANS, LA. but for the last 5 years live in Missoula, MT. and yes we have electricity here we got it last year and it is the coolest thing ever!!! :shock:





i like this one..he's a funny cat..


md


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 10, 2003)

Alaska.  Who needs electricity when you live in an igloo.


----------



## luckydog (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm in Newcastle (pronounced New-car-sull...not New-kassle), For our friends in the USA 

Not a true local as i grew up in Manda's back yard, Sydney. Well not really in her backyard, welllll maybe? No probably not!  :? 

All you non Aussies should come "Down Under" for a Photo Forum get together and BBQ at my house!!!!


----------



## Shutter Bug (Jul 15, 2003)

Paducah, Kentucky. That is, the middle of no where! Although I'm originally from around Raleigh, North Carolina. Beautiful state! Is there anyone else here from Kentucky?


----------



## ericmyers17 (Jul 16, 2003)

Well I live in Lancashire UK, today is hot sunny I have just come out of the dark room.  Had to give in to sticky for chemicals may try a little PS.

From Eric


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 16, 2003)

luckydog said:
			
		

> I'm in Newcastle (pronounced New-car-sull...not New-kassle), For our friends in the USA
> 
> Not a true local as i grew up in Manda's back yard, Sydney. Well not really in her backyard, welllll maybe? No probably not!  :?
> 
> All you non Aussies should come "Down Under" for a Photo Forum get together and BBQ at my house!!!!




man that would rule!!! can we invite manda? 


md


----------



## paddyjoe (Jul 17, 2003)

Damien said:
			
		

> pottymouthedness



damn! I love this word!


----------



## Chase (Jul 17, 2003)

And that word suits Manda so well!


----------



## alexanderhip (Jul 22, 2003)

I am from Calgary, Alberta. The rockies are my backyard If your not sure where, think about the 1988 winter olympics. 

And, NO their isn't any mad cow here. Open the damn border!


----------



## manda (Jul 23, 2003)

Leave my word alone Chase.
I think its a damn good word too if i say so myself, paddy hehe

MD..you are a nutter


----------



## greenligtgal (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi all 
i'm Sofia 
and i'm from Portugal
I'm new in the forum


----------



## Conk (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm from just east of Vancouver B.C. about 15 minute walk from where this was taken.


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome Sofia and Conk...I hope you realise you'll be associating with some strange characters here... and I'm just one of them!


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm from Holland

I live just above Amsterdam


----------



## QP (Jul 28, 2003)

I am from Belgium-Gent --------- chocolate country


----------



## Shutter Bug (Jul 28, 2003)

Conk-

I'm so jealous it hurts!!!  :cry:  15 minutes?!! Wow!! Gosh I'm jealous!! I hope you enjoy it half as much as I would. That's amazing. And nice pic!


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm from yorkshire.
i live in an old discarded shoe box by the side of the road.
When it rains we 'ave to get t'whippets and pigeons to come hide down't pit with us and help feed 'osses.
Byyyyy 'eck it's grim ooop north.


----------



## Conk (Jul 28, 2003)

Shutter Bug said:
			
		

> Conk-
> 
> I'm so jealous it hurts!!!  :cry:  15 minutes?!! Wow!! Gosh I'm jealous!! I hope you enjoy it half as much as I would. That's amazing. And nice pic!



I'm  transplanted from Ontario. I came to B.C. in 93' and never looked back. 
 Maybe if you take the trip up here you maight do the same. So many people come from east of here never to return home. It is sooo beautiful.
 I most certainly do enjoy it. Those mountains became my playground. I enjoyed a bit of hiking for a while until I found the sport of mountain biking. There is nothing like getting a good downhill flow on a mountain at 7:00am and you know you are the only one around except for the animals. So peacefull and quiet with just the sounds of birds, bugs buzzing and the sound of the chain rattling on my bike. Nothing quite like it in the whole world.
If there was a smiley for contentment available it would go here.


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 28, 2003)

I havebeen  to Vancouver a few times.  I mostly stayed in Gas Town or more precisley the bars in and around Gas Town.  Course that was when I was underage in the States.  It truely is a nice place, except the part just east (I think it is east) of Gas Town.


----------



## whatsafrog2do (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm from Toronto, Ontario.... yes we had SARS but it's always been safe to come here...............

Come to the city of the CN Tower


----------



## Chase (Aug 16, 2003)

Loved the glass floor up in the CN tower when I visited...only got to spend 2 days there, but seemed like a great city.


----------



## hyperjoga (Aug 18, 2003)

Portland, Oregon.


----------



## Synergy (Aug 18, 2003)

> I'm in Newcastle (pronounced New-car-sull...not New-kassle), For our friends in the USA



Hey Luckydog I know what you mean! Hearing Americans saying &#8220;aluminium&#8221; cracks me up!   They say it A-loo-mun-num, I say it Al-u-min-e-um . That and Leicester Square in London said as Lie-sister square . BTW shouldn&#8217;t you be using this as your avatar??  






Oh yes opps! I&#8217;m from Reading, Berkshire, England, which is fairly boring, place, unless you&#8217;re a corporate head in which case it&#8217;s heaven!


----------



## jmherbison (Aug 21, 2003)

I live in Puerto Penasco, Mexico.  I am originally from Dickson (Nashville), Tennessee.  Moving to Mexico was a real culture shock.



Thanks,
jmherbison
josh@rockypoint.com.mx


----------



## ~rosey~ (Aug 21, 2003)

i'll give you a hint:

our society is made up of-   aliens,   pigs,   drunks,   pirates,    dudes with big hair and  :cyclops: people with one eye
...
                  ...
                                    ...HA!


actually im from sydney australia, the most multi- cultural country in the world
 8)


----------



## luckydog (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Synergy  

I'll use that as my Avatar just cause you bothered to find it and post it (not because you have reminded me that my knickname comes from dogfood).


----------



## crystalview (Sep 4, 2003)

Minneapolis Minnesota here....Makes you appreciate the seasons, especially spring!  Fall is my favorite time of year though.


----------



## wolfepakt (Sep 4, 2003)

I Live in Utah, USA in the genral vicinity of BYU.
In case you are curious, NO i am not Mormon.

Only been back in Utah for 6 mos. moved from Arlington TX home of the Texas Rangers Softball Club (ok so they do play baseball not softball but they just aren't very good at it!!!)

BTW I live about 3/4 of a mile from the base of mountians like in the earlier pic.

WolfePak


----------

